# i've got a question



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

first ide like to say hello to everyone cuz im new to the sight second i live in california near L.A. and their is no season or limit on squirrels or rabbits so i was wondering i was told that you cant eat the rabbits or squirrels i hunt jack and cottontail rabbits and ground squirrels can you eat aney of these where i live i was told that they give you diareia and a stomach ach uke: just want to know id like to try the meat if available so ill just sit here and :sniper: till ya wright back lol


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> their is no season or limit on squirrels or rabbits


Better check your game laws again. IIRC there is a season and limit on cottontail rabbits, gray and fox squirrels in California.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

a ground squirrel isnt that a gopher? if so i wouldnt eat that or a jack rabbit. cotten tails are really good to eat.


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

ive checked 6 times because i didn't belive it ive talked to several people who sell licenses and they all say the same thing no their is no season its considered pest control where i live and the stores are big five walmart target yellow mart and kmart but if you know of a website that says other wise let me know i dont want to break the law and can ya please anwser my question can or cant i eat the meat and i dont :sniper: fox or grey squirrels theirs only ground squirrels where i live :******:


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

a ground squirrel isnt that a gopher? if so i wouldnt eat that or a jack rabbit. cotten tails are really good to eat.

i dont know im not gonna eat them do you have aney good recipies for cottontails


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

here is your limit for rabbits http://www.fgc.ca.gov/2006/mammalregs06.html#308

and for squirrels http://www.fgc.ca.gov/2006/mammalregs06.html#307

also game wardens just love it when you say so and so said there wasnt a limit or i didnt know it was out of season.

also you guys have a season for shooting them to so i wouldnt get caught shooting them in feb-june


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> can or cant i eat the meat


The answer is yes, you can eat them and they are very tasty. For some reason the Jackrabbit has gotten a very bad reputation as being filthy and not eatable. That is far from the truth. Yes in high population areas the Blacktail Jackrabbit has been know to carry tularemia or be a host to common animal parasites but that goes for all rabbits. As with any game you kill, use caution when skinning and cleaning. Actually a Jackrabbit is not a rabbit but a Hare. The Snowshoe Hare, sometimes called a Snowshoe Rabbit is of the same species as the Jackrabbit and you hear nothing said about eating them.

As for those rats you call ground squirrels.............. personally I wouldn't touch them.


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

Sin man said:


> here is your limit for rabbits http://www.fgc.ca.gov/2006/mammalregs06.html#308
> 
> and for squirrels http://www.fgc.ca.gov/2006/mammalregs06.html#307
> 
> ...


their isnt aney game wardens where i live i live in oak hills but that doesnt mean they cant be called. but thanks for the links do i need a licence or aney thing for the rabbits.the squirrels arent tree squirrels theyre kindof like a prarie dog heres some links about them

these are what i :sniper:

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTE ... html#LEGAL

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTE ... MANAGEMENT

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTE ... tml#DAMAGE


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> their isnt aney game wardens where i live i live in oak hills


Well, here is another little tidbit for you............. All California law enforcement officials can write citations for fish and game violations.


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

well thats true but do i need a licence to hunt them and why do you have to be so rude i was just saying im not doing aney thing wrong ame i just trying to find out every thing i need to know so i dont fuel the anti hunter damn them :evil: haha had one yelling at me from his car while shooting ground squirrels on my 2 1/2 acres :sniper: :x


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes, Shadow, you need a license to hunt any bird or mammal. You must carry it with you while hunting and be able to show it upon request.

According to the State of California Hunting Regulations, you must have a license to hunt, and then you may take ground squirrels at any time throughout the year. But, rabbits are not a 'pest' species, like you said, they are considered small game, and you must have a license to hunt them, as well.

One license will do for all of your small game hunting, you won't have to buy a separate one for rabbits, another for squirrels, or anything like that, but you must have one to hunt.

A Resident Hunting License is $34.90, and a Junior License is $9.20.

Here is the Regulations website for you:

http://www.dfg.ca.gov/docs/06-07_Mammal_Hunting.pdf

It should be able to tell you everything you want to know about hunting mammals in your state. You can probably call (California Fish and Game Commision: (916)-653-4899) and ask any other questions you might have.

:sniper:


----------

